# [Movie of the Decade- Round 1] Spiderman 2 vs The Incredibles



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

vs





The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

no contest whatsoever 


Jack Jack wins


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles was a decent animated film, and I don't even like animated films anymore, but Spider-Man 2 was far superior in terms of a super hero film or a film overall.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

Won 2 Oscars. Another 39 wins & 32 nominations - The Incredibles 

Won Oscar. Another 14 wins & 39 nominations - The Spider-Man 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Oscars don't mean everything, as proven by The Incredibles winning more.

Probably got a couple shitty gimme ones anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Won 2 Oscars. Another 39 wins & 32 nominations - The Incredibles
> 
> Won Oscar. Another 14 wins & 39 nominations - The Spider-Man 2




It's true. IMDb > other

Also on rotten tomatoes the incredibles were rated higher, 97% to 94%


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh god I don't know. I just don't know!  

I went with spiderman 2 though. In the end, it made a more lasting impression on me than the incredibles.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

Pepper said:


> It's true. IMDb > other
> 
> Also on rotten tomatoes the incredibles were rated higher, 97% to 94%



So true 



Sahb said:


> Oh god I don't know. I just don't know!
> 
> I went with spiderman 2 though. In the end, it made a more lasting impression on me than the incredibles.







CrazyMoronX said:


> Oscars don't mean everything, as proven by The Incredibles winning more.
> 
> Probably got a couple shitty gimme ones anyway.



Be quiet, when you post all I can think about is your hairless body


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2009)

i loved both but voted for spiderman 2


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

Spider-Man 2.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm really not used to make a choice between to good options.

I'm gonna go with.. Spider Man 2. I like the stories of friendship better than those of family.


----------



## Roy (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> So true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you get aroused? 


Roy said:


> The Incredibles.


 

How dare you, Roy.  I'll never forget this.


----------



## Koi (Dec 28, 2009)

Incredibles, without a second thought.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 28, 2009)

I left Spiderman 2 thinking it was pretty stupid. I can't exactly remember why, but it doesn't matter because Incredibles is amazing.


----------



## ethereal (Dec 28, 2009)

Being a huge Spidey fan I have to say Spiderman 2. I love that movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles. The women aren't useless in that movie.


----------



## Brian (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles, there was some parts of Spiderman 2 I didn't enjoy, but I enjoyed every bit of The Incredibles.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Incredibles.

SM2 underwhelmed me and is one of the few 'good' films I turned off after my 2nd viewing, half way through.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tough choice, but I'm going with the Incredibles


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles.

Spider-Man 2 in a movie of the decade competition?  Was the decade really that weak?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 28, 2009)

Both very good superhero movies, but I think I'll go with Incredibles.  Better action, better characters, better humor.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe I am just cold hearted, but didn't anyone else find The Incredibles to be...incredibly cheesy?

Spidey, while cheesy in its own ways, was infinitely better.

According to my opinion anyway.

Maybe I just lost respect for animated movies after Nemo? I loved Nemo. I just have a hard time stomaching them now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

The truth is that Spider-Man 2 would be doing better in this poll if Spider-man 3 had never been made.  

That film sort of tainted the entire franchise.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

They never made a Spider-Man 3. Don't you dare say they did.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

Incredibles vs one of the most overrated movies of the decade?

Incredibles wins



> They never made a Spider-Man 3. Don't you dare say they did.



I must have dreamed paying to watch it then

The first was mediocre aswell.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2009)

Why would you pay to see a sequel to a film you originally thought to be mediocre?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

Because we all pay to watch films we don't really want to see but our friends do.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles was one BBC last week, having watching it again I realised how good it was, they really went into a lot of detail.


----------



## Felt (Dec 28, 2009)

Spiderman 2 shouldn't have even made the list.  Incredibles is the better by a long way...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 28, 2009)

Voting The Incredibles.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Incredibles.
> 
> SM2 underwhelmed me and is one of the few 'good' films I turned off after my 2nd viewing, half way through.



Going with Incredibles for the same reason. Not that Spiderman 2 is bad, but its one of those movies that I just can't watch too many times. I enjoyed both, but I enjoyed the Incredibles more. Maybe its just that Kirsten Dunst puts me off a bit. Felt that Mary Jane's storyline was a bit sucky and had a bit too much of a prominent role in the movie.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you get aroused?



After seeing the poll, yes...yes i am


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The first was mediocre aswell.



I think the first was good.  It pretty much sparked the wave of superhero movies, which ultimately lead to movies like The Dark Knight and Iron Man.  If the Spider-Man series hadn't been successful I doubt those movies would have been made.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

Batman Begins was better than all the spider man films combine.


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles is highly overrated, what is so good about it? i was bored out of my mind watching it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> The Incredibles is highly overrated, what is so good about it? i was bored out of my mind watching it.



Poppycock


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2009)

Each to their own i guess? i just didn't like it! ;_;


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> Each to their own i guess? i just didn't like it! ;_;



You loved it, say it


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah i can't. Ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

> Felt that Mary Jane's storyline was a bit sucky and had a bit too much of a prominent role in the movie.



She's one of the main reasons why I dislike the first one and hate the third one.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 28, 2009)

A huge superheroes fan here. I only saw The Incredibles after I had seen Watchmen, and see a lot of similarities. Seeing as I think Watchmen is the best movie of the decade, I'm voting for the Incredibles.

Spiderman 2 was... I dunno, nothing special? I don't remember much of it, that's not good. I think it was the same than the first movie, except the exciting new aspect was gone and the bad guy was replaced by a worse actor. Too much dating issues too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

Did someone say Mary Jane?  

Mary Jane has been maybe my biggest problem with this franchise.  Kirsten Dunst?  Really?  Mary Jane was supposed to be an actress/model.  She was attractive in the comics.  She was even attractive in that old saturday morning cartoon I used to watch.  Kirsten Dunst was a horrible casting decision.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

> Mary Jane was supposed to be an actress/model.



She is one in the Spiderman movies though?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> She is one in the Spiderman movies though?


Kirsten Dunst isn't attractive enough to play a model.  It's unrealistic.  That's my argument.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)

And she's not good enough of an actress to play an actress either


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the girl who plays Pepper Potts in Iron Man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> And she's not good enough of an actress to play an actress either


True.  Studio's know this as well.  That's why we haven't seen her in a new movie lately.

Gwyneth Paltrow has won an Oscar.  Of course she is a better actress.  She has made her fair share of crap, but to compare her to Kirsten Dunst is beyond insulting.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

both ok i go with TI


----------



## Blackfish (Dec 28, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Maybe I am just cold hearted, but didn't anyone else find The Incredibles to be...incredibly cheesy?


Hm... it was supposed to be cheesy I suppose? _The Incredibles_ was going for a deconstruction of Golden-Age superheroes-- same reason why _Sky High_ or _Watchmen_ to a certain extent are cheesy.

_The Incredibles_ for me. I liked _Spiderman II_ as well, it's still one of my favourite superhero movies, but against _The Incredibles_ it's really no contest.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

The Incredibles was best Pixar movie OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 29, 2009)

GK, though right about the cheese factor, you've repeatedly displayed a horrible taste in...everything.

I'll take the cheesy Pixar movie over Powerless Prissy Peter Parker 2 Spider-man 2.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like the girl who plays Pepper Potts in Iron Man.



Gwyneth Paltrow?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

For the amount of stupidity that Spider-Man 2 contained, it still left a lasting impression.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow?



Yes, her.


----------

